# Favorite Movie Quotes



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Lots of low hanging fruit from the Star Wars series for me but the one that always gives me goosebumps is:
"The Force is with you, young Skywalker... but you are not a Jedi yet." from The Empire Strikes Back. Vader in this scene sums up everything that makes him the best movie villian ever.
Who else has some favorite lines from movies?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Shawshank Redemption. The TV version. "Get busy livin' or get busy dyin'."


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Oooooo... There are soo many!!

"I've got a feeling we're not in Kansas anymore." - Dorothy (Wizard of Oz)
"I'm going to make him an offer he can't refuse." - Don Corleone (The Godfather)
"Go ahead, make my day" - Dirty Harry (Sudden Impact)


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Ah, there's a million of them. I very seldom ever watch a whole movie any more, but at one time I was a serious blockbuster junkie. I could go through two or 3 a night back when I was single and chose not to have cable tv.

The first few that come to mind;

*Ramirez*: Why does the sun come up? Or are the stars just pin holes in the curtain of night, who knows? What I do know is that because you were born different, men will fear you... try to drive you away like the people of your village.

*Obi-Wan*: Your father's light saber. This is the weapon of a Jedi Knight. Not as clumsy or random as a blaster; an elegant weapon for a more civilized age.

and a kicker;

*Nada*: I have come here to chew bubblegum and kick ass... and I'm all out of bubblegum.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

"What we've got here is...failure to communicate". from Cool Hand Luke


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

""I love the smell of Napalm in the morning". Robert Duvall in Acopolypse Now. Line kills me still,bombs going off all around and he's looking at wave sets! Flatband


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Emperor Palpatine: "So be it, Jedi"

Yoda: "Strong am I with the Force, but not that strong"

Lester Burnham: "I had always heard your entire life flashes in front of your eyes the second before you die. First of all, that one second isn't a second at all, it stretches on forever, like an ocean of time... For me, it was lying on my back at Boy Scout camp, watching falling stars... And yellow leaves, from the maple trees, that lined our street... Or my grandmother's hands, and the way her skin seemed like paper... And the first time I saw my cousin Tony's brand new Firebird... And Janie... And Janie... And... Carolyn. I guess I could be pretty pissed off about what happened to me... but it's hard to stay mad, when there's so much beauty in the world. Sometimes I feel like I'm seeing it all at once, and it's too much, my heart fills up like a balloon that's about to burst... And then I remember to relax, and stop trying to hold on to it, and then it flows through me like rain and I can't feel anything but gratitude for every single moment of my stupid little life... You have no idea what I'm talking about, I'm sure. But don't worry... you will someday."


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Flatband said:


> ""I love the smell of Napalm in the morning". Robert Duvall in Acopolypse Now. Line kills me still,bombs going off all around and he's looking at wave sets! Flatband


I love that scene. It is so unimaginable.


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

Life is like a box of chocolates; forest gump
ill be back ; terminator
right turn clide ; any which way but loose
heres jonny ; the shining


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

Your only supposed to blow the bloody doors off ; italyian job


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

You may have seen a house fly you may have seen a horse fly ' but you have never seen a DONKEY FLY! !!! ; shrek


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

"*Frey Felipe*: Maybe you shouldn't drink so much on an empty stomach. 
*Zorro*: Maybe you should wear lipstick if you're gonna act like my mother."


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Over the weekend I watched"Tombstone". Excellent flick and Val Kilmer just steals the fim with his portryal of Doc Holiday.Great line from that movie was when Ringo went to meet Wyatt Earp for a gunfight and Doc Holiday got there before Wyatt. Ringo said "well, I didn't think you had it in you"-thinking it was Wyatt come to fight him. Just then Doc Holiday looks up at Ringo and says" "I'm your Huckleberry". (Loved that line and that whole scene)Why, Johnny Ringo you look like someone just stepped over your grave. Ringo says" fight ain't with you Holiday-I was just foolin back there in town-Holiday deadpans it and says"I wasn't"-say when! Nicely done! Flatband


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

"You talking to Me?"


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

"It's free to those who can afford it, but very expensive to those who can't." -Withnail & I

"There are two kinds of people in this world; Those who stand up and face the music, and those who run for cover, cover is better." Al Pacino.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

"How irreparably changed my life has become. It's always the last day of summer and I've been left out in the cold with no door to get back in. I'll grant you I've had more than my share of poignant moments. Life passes most people by while they're making grand plans for it. Throughout my lifetime, I've left pieces of my heart here and there. And now, there's almost not enough to stay alive. But I force a smile, knowing that my ambition far exceeded my talent. There are no more white horses or pretty ladies at my door." - George Jung (Johnny Depps character in the movie Blow)


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Trainspotting:

Choose life. Choose a job. Choose a career. Choose a family. Choose a fucking big television, Choose washing machines, cars, compact disc players, and electrical tin can openers. Choose good health, low cholesterol and dental insurance. Choose fixed-interest mortgage repayments. Choose a starter home. Choose your friends. Choose leisure wear and matching luggage. Choose a three piece suite on hire purchase in a range of fucking fabrics. Choose DIY and wondering who the fuck you are on a Sunday morning. Choose sitting on that couch watching mind-numbing spirit-crushing game shows, stuffing fucking junk food into your mouth. Choose rotting away at the end of it all, pissing your last in a miserable home, nothing more than an embarrassment to the selfish, fucked-up brats you have spawned to replace yourself. Choose your future. Choose life . . . But why would I want to do a thing like that? I chose not to choose life: I chose something else. And the reasons? There are no reasons. Who needs reasons when you've got heroin?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

So I guess this is where I tell you what I learned - my conclusion, right? Well, my conclusion is: Hate is baggage. Life's too short to be pissed off all the time. It's just not worth it. Derek says it's always good to end a paper with a quote. He says someone else has already said it best. So if you can't top it, steal from them and go out strong. So I picked a guy I thought you'd like. 'We are not enemies, but friends. We must not be enemies. Though passion may have strained, it must not break our bonds of affection. The mystic chords of memory will swell when again touched, as surely they will be, by the better angels of our nature.' - Danny from American History X, his quote is an Abe Lincoln quote.


----------



## Tim (Oct 29, 2011)

To infinity and beyond: Toy story 1

Slingshotvibe the shinning is an awsome movie got it for christmas


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

"Si Quieres hacer reir a dios, cuentale tus planes." Vanessa Baucher in "Amores Perros."

"Aqui todos somos hijos de Pedro Paramo." in "Pedro Paramo."

"Ser Pancho es Fuerza en Movimiento, Posicion ante la Sociedad." in "La Banda de Los Panchitos."

"Are You Talking to Me" Robert De Niro "Taxi Driver."


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Pulp Fiction: "It's the one that says 'Bad Mother Fokker' on it"


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

"Been around the horn, sailed the seven seas, seen everything, done everything. That's how I know people are so miserable."
Strother Martin in Rooster Cogburn


----------



## Tomislav (Jan 24, 2012)

First is from my favourite movie Scarface:
*Tony Montana*: I never ****ed anybody over in my life didn't have it coming to them. You got that? All I have in this world is my balls and my word and I don't break them for no one.

and second is from movie Snatch:
*Bullet Tooth Tony*: So, you are obviously the big dick. The men on the side of ya are your balls. Now there are two types of balls. There are big brave balls, and there are little mincey **** balls.

third from Old school:
_two girls are topless in the pool of KY jelly_]
_Frank_: Are you sure you're ok with this, Blue?
_Blue_: Just ring the ****ing bell, you pansy.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

So many!

"Dying ain't much of a livin Boy." Josey Wales

"I'm the Foot F******N master, I don't be ticklin or nuthin."

"What" ain't no country I've ever heard of. They speak English in What?" Jules Whitfield

And of course Master Yoda, "Do, or do not, there is no try."


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

PULP FICTION this is what he says before he shoot someone

JULES: There's a passage I got memorized, seems appropriate for this situation: Ezekiel 25:17. "The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon you."


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

" WE DEAL IN LEAD, FRIEND " THE MAGNIFICENT SEVEN .


----------

